# North American Fish Breeders Super Specials



## NAFB

SALE STARTS THIS FRIDAY APRIL 30TH TILL SUNDAY MAY 2

XL Fantail Guppies Assorted $.99
Assorted Platys 4 for $10
XL Neon Tetra 10 for $15
Medium Angels $5.99
Crowntail Betta $3.99
All Potted Plants $3.99

Cascade 80 Power Filter $8.99
All Ornaments 50% OFF

North American Fish Breeders
2260 Kingston Rd
Scarborough, Ontario
M1N 1T9
Hours Of Operation
Mon-Fri 11am to 8pm
Sat 11am to 5pm
Sun 11am to 4pm

Phone 416-267-7252


----------



## mitboi

would love to go but dont have a car, can anyone from downtown area help me buy some guppies?


----------



## vrb th hrb

mitboi said:


> would love to go but dont have a car, can anyone from downtown area help me buy some guppies?


it's in scarborough, that's what public transit is for 

the kingston rd 12 bus


----------

